# ATA100 - kernel doesn't see my hard drive

## zoomtard

Some background before I begin:

Asus A7V133 w/ on-board Promise ATA100 controller

WD 60GB HDD connected to ATA100 controller (hde)

Lite-on CD-RW connected to secondary IDE controller (hdc)

I finished installing gentoo and compiling the kernel. When I reboot and run Gentoo, I noticed that the kernel doesn't see hde at all. It probes hda-hdc, sees the CD-RW, then moves on without finding the hard drive (hde). I have support for my motherboard and IDE chipset (VIA) compiled in. Now what's weird about this is, when I boot off the cd...it sees hde/hdf! It probes hde and continues on!

I read that I should try running /usr/src/linux/scripts/MAKEDEV.ide . I ran this but the same problem happens at boot time.

Questions:

Do I have to re-compile after running MAKEDEV.ide?

Do I have to specify a ATA100 controller (besides VIA) in the kernel config? If so, where is this category?

Is there anything I might be missing?

----------

## pjp

You may have already checked, but ATA/1xx type controllers are under IDE setup section.

You may want to try compiling in Promise support.

----------

